# Advice using a La Marzocco 7g Filter Basket.



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought this La Mazocco 7g single basket and I'm at a loss on how to prep the single basket ready for the machine? I've been happily making double shots for quite some time now and now want to work on my single shots. I've done some searching on the forum, but I'm still coming up a bit lost. What should I be doing to prep/tamp this setup? Thanks.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got some advice. Bin it. No one uses single baskets as far as I know. Pull a double and throw half away.


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> I've got some advice. Bin it. No one uses single baskets as far as I know. Pull a double and throw half away.


Having only used it once, this was my initial reaction...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You need a 47mm tamper I think for them in order to use them properly, as Mr walsh said bin it and don't bother with singles, do split pours and have one as a shot and 1 in milk or just dump the 2nd shot.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Another vote for bin it.

Singles are a PITA.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

dont bin it.....

....turn it into a nice tamper holder....


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

To all the responders I really can't believe your attitude to single espresso.

There are many people that use the single LM basket very successfully.

It is the one basket I use most of the time. I get repeatable good shots from it with great ease after only a short period of familiarisation.

I can understand that if you are happy with your doubles and triples and whatnots, you might not have the inclination to spend some time trying to do something different, but please don't dismiss those that choose to drink "Italian style" espresso as some sort of loonies.


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't bin it, smaller tamper and keep trying, failing that post it to me so I can cut it down to make a basket for my caravel!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Wando64 said:


> To all the responders I really can't believe your attitude to single espresso.
> 
> There are many people that use the single LM basket very successfully.
> 
> ...


Nobody said that, it's just true that they are notoriously hard to work with!

Using a double spouted portafilter and collecting 2 singles is generally a much easier way to get good singles. A couple of highly regarded coffee shops I know of do all their single shots what way when ordered.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Throwing away a shot for every single is a complete waste, and like Wando64 said, it is possible to get fantastic shots from the LM 7g. Grind slightly finer, get a 41mm tamper (on my shopping list actually), and dose 8.5g or maybe 9. Generally I'm making 2 espressos so use a double to get the two singles, but if making just for myself, I'll use the single basket every time. I find the 'bin it' comments irritating, and even more annoying is how common they are.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Charliej said:
 

> You need a 47mm tamper I think for them in order to use them properly, as Mr walsh said bin it and don't bother with singles, do split pours and have one as a shot and 1 in milk or just dump the 2nd shot.


I believe its 41mm.

I was looking into one of these a while back, but just started to enjoy my drinks with more coffee.

There are plenty of reasons to want to make a single, so dont be put off. But as above you are going to need a tamper that fits, the best site for these seems to be a german site that gives you an option of the base size. Have a look here, they look like rather nice tampers and are a great price.

From memory I remember reading that 7g should come up to the top of the bottom section, you then tamp this as you would normally but with the smaller tamper.

If you end up getting a proper tamper for the basket let us know how you get on.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If you really really want to use single baskets and doubles too La Marzocco sell a double ended tamper sized for the Strada/VST baskets on one end and the singles on the other.


----------

